# Chunk honey with liquid honey



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I sell mine by the half pint, and then it's fairly easy to cut the comb so that it's as tall as the jar, and narrow enough to go through the lid. Standing up so you see the capped sides--does that make sense? I would think you could do that with a pint size jar. It's quite easy with half pint and they look really cute. I use the Walmart clear half pints because there's no jar embossing to interfere.

It usually comes to about 4 oz of honey comb. I zero an empty jar on the scale, then weigh the jar with the honeycomb. I charge per ounce on the comb, a bit more than double of the liquid honey. Then I fill jar with honey and that's another 8 oz. Add that to the amount, and the jar and label price. I personally get $7. for half pint chunk comb. I consider that very reasonable.


----------

